# Gods of War (Manowar)



## BoggyB (May 6, 2016)

I recommend this album to classical music fans. Here's a quote from its wikipedia page.



> Music of the album features symphonic metal influence, such as use of keyboard, choir and symphonic orchestra. Its close relationship with the four-opera cycle of Der Ring des Nibelungen by Richard Wagner is intended by wagnerian DeMaio, as shown by the booklet and recent interviews with Michael Custodis.


Hail! :devil:


----------

